

New: Y Combinator American Express - rjurney
http://datasyndrome.com/post/19274060089/y-combinator-amex

======
chrisrhoden
Except one that doesn't ruin your reputation when you take a risk that doesn't
pan out?

~~~
rjurney
Tanking a Y Combinator startup does not ruin your reputation. It can help it.

~~~
chrisrhoden
Which is my point. The point of the post is that YC is a credit card. I am
arguing that it's not.

~~~
rjurney
Think of it as an Amex Black <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centurion_Card>

